# A pair of Spectraply Grunts



## Keith (Dec 21, 2014)

I do actually turn a few things, As always I open to comments, complaints or what have you!

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 21, 2014)

Keith real nice grunters, really like the green.


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 21, 2014)

Keith
Those are really nice love the colors.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice turnings - here's a comment for you. Use full image instead of thumbnails!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2014)

Neat. Those are in a class of their own.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 21, 2014)

Those are nice. Rick


----------



## michael dee (Dec 21, 2014)

No complaints here, calls look great, can the call be pulled apart so user can access reed or is it one piece


----------



## Keith (Dec 29, 2014)

Michael, yes they are 2 piece and are able to be taken apart.


----------

